# Reflective tape for a bicycle commuter!   Reflexite, Scotchlite, SOLAS -- thoughts?



## Carol (Aug 18, 2014)

So now that I've been digging in to my bicycle commute, I'm starting to think about ways to better manage my commute once I have to start riding in the dark.

I've been reading about retroreflectors; these are reflectors that reflect light back in the same direction the light originates from -- like a cat's eyes.  Pretty cool stuff.  

Its possible to purchase retroreflective tape.  There are a few different options.  Scotchlite seems to be the most consumer-accessible.  Reflexite is used in the transportation industry (the really bright reflector markings on trucks is probably Reflexite tape).  SOLAS (Safety Of Life At Sea) is brightest of all, but does not reflect light back at as wide of an angle as the other two.

Online, I've found accounts of bicyclists swearing by all three.  My questions -- does anyone use either of these?   

And, is there any reason (other than price -- it is not cheap) to NOT put this stuff on everything (backpack, helmet, bike frame, etc)?  I can't really see a downside.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 18, 2014)

Girl if it helps keep you safe go for it.  I would have it on everything that would be seen at night.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't see much of a difference,  maybe there is.  As long as it gets the job done  its good


----------



## Buka (Aug 18, 2014)

I just called my old boss, a sixty something year old, female triathlete who rides all damn night and day. She told me that most bike/car accidents occur at night and _are from the side_. (cars turning into you) She said there are spoke lights that are good to prevent that. As well as tail lights, reflective tape etc.

I can't speak as a bike rider, but I can as an older person who's night vision isn't as acute as it once was. It's hard to see bikes at night, even more so at dusk. Reflective tape is great, but sometimes a driver is at a wrong angle to catch the reflection. Gotta have lights with that reflective tape. The more the better. Stay safe, Carol.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 18, 2014)

I cycle everywhere and one day I saw some fella with lights on his wheels. Got one myself for my back wheel. I have a Red one as one day I'll get to use the force on one of those pesky taxi drivers lol. Seriously, they look cool, are inexpensive compared to a Cat-Eye light, of which I have had a few, and highly visible 

*Clicky*


----------



## Carol (Aug 18, 2014)

Buka said:


> I just called my old boss, a sixty something year old, female triathlete who rides all damn night and day. She told me that most bike/car accidents occur at night and _are from the side_. (cars turning into you) She said there are spoke lights that are good to prevent that. As well as tail lights, reflective tape etc.
> 
> I can't speak as a bike rider, but I can as an older person who's night vision isn't as acute as it once was. It's hard to see bikes at night, even more so at dusk. Reflective tape is great, but sometimes a driver is at a wrong angle to catch the reflection. Gotta have lights with that reflective tape. The more the better. Stay safe, Carol.



Wow, thank you so much!  That is great info!    I actually have two headlamps -- one on the handlebars, one attached to my helmet.   Blinky red light for the rear.  But i don't have wheel lights.....I shall look in to that!


----------



## Carol (Aug 18, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I cycle everywhere and one day I saw some fella with lights on his wheels. Got one myself for my back wheel. I have a Red one as one day I'll get to use the force on one of those pesky taxi drivers lol. Seriously, they look cool, are inexpensive compared to a Cat-Eye light, of which I have had a few, and highly visible
> 
> *Clicky*



Those.  Are.  COOL!!  Oh my gosh.  I'm not used to safety being this much fun! :lol:

Thank you so much!!  I'm definitely going to check them out!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not a biker. But from what I've seen in the few years (1979 was only a few year ago, right?) I've been in the ER, I'll venture a couple of opinions on bike safety in general.
1 - Wear a helmet. While we can probably fix your broken arm, if you break your brain, odds are good that you're getting coloring books for Christmas for the rest of your life.
2 - Reflectors are good. Active lighting is better. Put a strobe on the helmet that you're always going to wear when you're on a bike.
3 - Wheel lights. Flashing would be better here, too. Given that tire pressure monitoring systems are self-powered, I wouldn't be shocked to hear that you could get these with a similar power source and not even need to change batteries.
4 - Bear spray/pepper spray or something similar. Keeps you from getting nipped by dogs, bears or predatory people.
5 - If you ride off the pavement, don't settle for a helmet. Biker body armor exists for very good reasons. If you only ride on the road... consider it anyway. Road rash hurts. A lot. Probably worse than the broken arm in #1.


----------



## Carol (Aug 18, 2014)

A forward facing strobe??  That would drive me mad.   Riding with the bike headlamp alone was disconcerting, because it only faces forward.  I had to add the 2nd lamp to my helmet because I'm used to a light source pointing where I look.   

OC spray has to stay home, I'd be committing a felony if I took it in to Massachusetts with me 

I don't go off pavement (not familiar with body armor), and I do have a helmet.  But my next upgrade in that area I think will be to a Trilogy helmet -- mountaineering, skiing, and biking configurations.  I don't usually get too excited about helmets, but that one is pretty damn cool.  Pity they are so hard to get over here.

http://cebe.com/produits/casques/adulte/trilogy/


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 18, 2014)

Lights and biking...

Next we'll talk about who teaches the "real" JKD or whether you have to do Kukkiwon TKD to do TKD... or the best martial art ever.  (We all know... it's Sinanju.  Now if only that greedy little Korean would be more open!)

Headlights on the handlebars are great for general illumination under moderate conditions, but they don't look where you're going.  No different than headlights on a car -- but the candlepower is a lot less, and so is the spread.  Helmet lights aren't bad -- but they only shine where you're looking, so don't always do much for general visibility.  Personally, on my personal time -- I use both.  A regular headlamp gives me broad brush look at the terrain ahead, and increases my visibility.  A helmet lamp looks where I'm going, but is seldom so broad.


----------



## Transk53 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mmm, forward facing strobes. Not sure that I would fancy looking like Cylon. Anyway as far as I know, we are not allowed to use them in the UK. On my Speedster I use two LEDS on the front, one pointing at the floor in wide beam, the other narrow point straight on. Personally I always advise against using lid lights, they are more for caving. While good, on the road a fixed point of reference is safer for both vehicle and cyclists IMHO.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Mmm, forward facing strobes. Not sure that I would fancy looking like Cylon. Anyway as far as I know, we are not allowed to use them in the UK. On my Speedster I use two LEDS on the front, one pointing at the floor in wide beam, the other narrow point straight on. Personally I always advise against using lid lights, they are more for caving. While good, on the road a fixed point of reference is safer for both vehicle and cyclists IMHO.



Good part about the law, especially where I cross state lines!  That means two sets of state laws...ugh....

NH:


> * 266:86 Headlamp Required at Night. &#8211; **Every bicycle operated upon any way during darkness shall be equipped with a lamp emitting a white light visible from a distance of 300 feet in front of the bicycle and with a red reflector on the rear of a type approved by the director, which shall be visible from a distance of 300 feet to the rear when directly in front of the lawful upper beams of headlamps on a motor vehicle. A lamp emitting a red light visible from 300 feet to the rear may be used in addition to the red reflector. *



MA:


> During the period from one-half hour after sunset to one-half hour before sunrise, the operator shall display to the front of his bicycle a lamp emitting a white light visible from a distance of at least five hundred feet, and to the rear of said bicycle either a lamp emitting a red light, or a red reflector visible for not less than six hundred feet when directly in front of lawful lower beams of headlamps on a motor vehicle. A generator powered lamp which emits light only when the bicycle is moving shall meet the requirements of this clause.



I just did some quick googling and found a couple of forum posts from folks in other states that have had encounters with the local constabulary when using a front strobe.  Doesn't sound like much has gone to case law, but even so I would much rather have a steady light in front than a strobe.  My eyes would not like a white strobe.

Now the lid lights -- they are used by hikers as well. I have to carry 3 when on patrol at the park in case I encounter hikers who are at risk of being benighted.  

I haven't done any serious night riding in a long time.  However, a couple of times I've been goofing around in a large city park after dinner with a couple of friends who are casual riders.  We weren't out until dark but when the sun goes down, its a lot darker when under tree cover --  dark enough to warrant turning our lights on as we rode back to our cars.  The light fixed to the bike -- not only important, but looks like a legal requirement too.   But I found that not having a lamp fixed to my noggin that traveled where my eyes went was a bit uncomfortable for me.  Its just what I've become used to.   I can always pull the light off my helmet, but I suspect the two lights will serve me better than one.  

Now, maybe some rechargeable batteries would be a good idea....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't mean to put a strobe on the front. I agree that would be extremely distracting. I meant one visible from the sides and rear. When you're basically an exposed, unarmored target, being seen is a big defense.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I didn't mean to put a strobe on the front. I agree that would be extremely distracting. I meant one visible from the sides and rear. When you're basically an exposed, unarmored target, being seen is a big defense.



Got the rear strobe on the bike already.   I bought a twin pack (cheapo off-brand) thinking it would be good to have a spare on hand, but someone suggested this morning that I wear the 2nd strobe on my backpack instead of keeping it at home in a drawer.  If both strobes work, I have extra visibility.  If one fails, chances are one will still be functioning.

Definitely going to go with the wheel lights Transk mentioned before long.  That's going to be the fun part 


Might as well buy stock in Energizer while I'm at it...


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 19, 2014)

One more note on visibility...

Lights are great.  Nifty reflective stuff that almost glows when light hits it (the Scotchbrite, Reflexite, et al) is great.  But give thought to just plain visibility, too.  An inexpensive, plain white t-shirt sized to fit over most of what you're wearing goes miles in making you more generally visible.  We jokingly call the various folks we've got who rely on bikes to get around "speed bumps" because too many of them wear dark clothes, don't have lights, and don't even have half the reflectors on their bikes.  I"m not saying don't use the tapes -- but they don't do much unless the lights are hitting them at the right angle.  That's when you want the broad scope of light colors to show up.


----------



## Carol (Aug 19, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> One more note on visibility...
> 
> Lights are great.  Nifty reflective stuff that almost glows when light hits it (the Scotchbrite, Reflexite, et al) is great.  But give thought to just plain visibility, too.  An inexpensive, plain white t-shirt sized to fit over most of what you're wearing goes miles in making you more generally visible.  We jokingly call the various folks we've got who rely on bikes to get around "speed bumps" because too many of them wear dark clothes, don't have lights, and don't even have half the reflectors on their bikes.  I"m not saying don't use the tapes -- but they don't do much unless the lights are hitting them at the right angle.  That's when you want the broad scope of light colors to show up.



Wow great idea....and perfect timing.   I was going through a drawer of clothes earlier tonight and found a white nylon T-shirt I hadn't worn in awhile.   I held it up, knew it was too big now, and put it in a box of clothes I was going to donate to charity.   The shirt would probably fit over my jackets now, including my famous hot pink underarmor sweatshirt that I wore in the mountain all winter


----------

